# AX306 rpm



## mrsteve7 (Sep 2, 2015)

Just took delivery of my Deluxe 28 SHO and I installed a mini-tach device to track engine hours (AX306). One of the features is to display rpm and the tach shows 3450 rpm at full throttle which is lower than the rated 3850 +- 50 stated in the LCT literature. Has anyone measured rpm on the AX306?


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Seems low to me, even the old tec's and briggs ran at 3600.

Ask the dealer, if you bought from one or contact Ariens.

Post up what you find.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*Interested in the hook up!*

Could you post a diagram or some pictures?
thanks:icon-wwp::icon-wwp::smiley-signs009::icon-woo:


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've found that many engines I've tested rarely ran at max throttle. Maybe the manufacturing company doesn't set it at max for longevity.Also for smoothness and pleasurable operating. Most consumers don't won't a screaming engine. My Tecumseh 8 hp was running at 3200. They don't think there's nut jobs like us out there that will hook up a tach to it. As long as it sounds good everything is Kosher right, not. Also at what RPM is max torque? I believe some LCT is max Torque at 3400 to 3575.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd start with hooking up the tach to a lawnmower or other small engine and see what numbers it throws out. Start at the basics and move up. Nothing wrong with doubting the builder, but prove the level first.


----------



## mrsteve7 (Sep 2, 2015)

jtclays said:


> I'd start with hooking up the tach to a lawnmower or other small engine and see what numbers it throws out. Start at the basics and move up. Nothing wrong with doubting the builder, but prove the level first.


Good point. I intend to do just that.


----------



## mrsteve7 (Sep 2, 2015)

Biketrax said:


> Could you post a diagram or some pictures?
> thanks:icon-wwp::icon-wwp::smiley-signs009::icon-woo:


The tach has a single two-foot length of wire. The end is wrapped around the spark plug wire 4-5 turns and taped in place. Simple as that.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Biketrax said:


> Could you post a diagram or some pictures?
> thanks:icon-wwp::icon-wwp::smiley-signs009::icon-woo:




If you have a DVOM that reads frequency, you can use it to read RPMs.

Just remember small engines fire every revolution (waste spark)

Use a Multimeter to Read RPM - DIY Tach


----------



## mrsteve7 (Sep 2, 2015)

Great suggestion - thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

How to install one of the hour meter/tachs.
I have them on my riders.


----------



## mrsteve7 (Sep 2, 2015)

I thought I would update this post with my ultimate findings on this curiosity.
I got my hands on a quality tachometer and now see a rock-solid 3600 rpm.
Granted, not the 3850 +- 50 LCT specifies in their engine literature, but perhaps the spec. Ariens desires for long-term engine reliability.


----------

